# They won't try this again in a Hurry!  NSFW



## Crusader74 (Jan 13, 2007)

* Contains graphic content *
US-Army captured insurgents video of a planed attack on U.S Military. All insurgeents were killed! happen in Dulab, Iraq. 


http://www.liveleak.com/player.swf?autostart=true&token=60fd7b9937&p=37562&s=1

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=60fd7b9937[/ame]


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful, nice sand table mother fuckers lmao


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 13, 2007)

"want some,come and get some Bitches"!!


----------



## Viking (Jan 13, 2007)

That link is afu for me. What's the video number?


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Jan 13, 2007)

i love a story with a happy ending!

Those 'bitches' did some kick ass planning! LMAO


----------



## Viking (Jan 13, 2007)

True tactical genius. Drive up the HSAA and die.


Allah truly is great.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 13, 2007)

All Hail Allah


----------



## Sdiver (Jan 13, 2007)

Cool. >:{ >:{ >:{


----------



## Queen Beach (Jan 13, 2007)

I like how their plan played out......

Loved the ending!  Every story should have such a happy ending.  Think we can get Al Jizza to play that one?


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 13, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> US-Army captured insurgents video of a planed attack on U.S Military. All insurgeents were killed! happen in Dulab, Iraq.




BZ.  Oh yeah, Die MFers Die.


----------



## Pete031 (Jan 13, 2007)

Guess their plan wasn't good enough. Get some mother fuckers!!


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 13, 2007)

Those black hoods dont stop bullets.  Someone lied to them.:uhh:


----------

